# Anybody going to the fest 15



## kriminalmisfit (Oct 20, 2016)

Is anyone on here going to the fest 15 in Gainesville Florida? I'm guessing most of y'all are going to the jamboree, but if you're trying to rock out on the east coast the fest is on Octoberober 28-31 in Gainesville. If anyone on here is going, let's camp, drink play music and mosh it up. Pm me to meet up


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Oct 20, 2016)

I got a greyhound arriving there on the 27th


----------



## Koala (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuck yea, have an awesome time!

I've gone the past 2 years but I'm in Australia now. Kinda bummed I can't go but I'm sure I'll be back next year

Where are ya camping? Me and a bunch of people formed a group on Facebook and camped in a dudes yard the past 2 years, was always a rad time


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not sure where I'll be camping, it'll be my first time in Gainesville. Got any suggestions for good spots to knock out for the night?


----------

